
Product Is a Mindset - narulakeshav
https://lifeofkeshav.substack.com/p/product-is-a-mindset
======
narulakeshav
Two reasons why I wrote this piece:

(1) As a first-time Product Manager, I learned the importance of being
intentional. Intentional about what problem I am solving, who I'm solving it
for, the value I am delivering to users, and the value I generate for the
business. It's been really helpful to think about these dimensions before
building a product.

(2) I chose to get into Product because I thought that's the only way you can
be "product-minded." But it's not a skill set — it's a mindset, and anyone can
be product-minded if they ask the right questions and break down how to get
there.

I feel like more people need to know about this because Product Management can
feel like a black box because tbh it is!

